# OMG I'm like freaking out..



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So one of my Chi's, not sure which, I think it was Izzie, My 1 lb 14 oz pup, ate part of a Melatonin pill! Thankfully she spit most of it out, but she got the coating and part of the pill. What do I do?? Will she be okay?

Here is a pic of a whole Melatonin pill, and what was left after she got to it. They are 5 mg pills.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She'll be fine, Melatonin won't hurt a dog, maybe make her a tish sleepy, but it's just fine for them to have, they give it as treatment for dogs with Alopecia so my guess is it won't hurt a dog without it


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I gave Lily them to try to keep her sleepy when we needed to leave her home alone for separation anxiety. I'm sure she'll be just fine, just a bit sleepy.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank goodness! Kristi, I looked to see if you were on FB before I posted and you weren't, so I posted. After I posted I googled it and saw that some ppl actually give it to their dog. They are always sleepy anyways, so I don't think I'll be able to notice if it's the melatonin or not.

The kids I babysit take it before nap time and bed (they have issues). I guess somehow 1 got knocked off the counter, and freaked when it wasn't there, and found pieces of it on the floor. Little turds! They always watch me like a hawk when I'm in the kitchen in case I drop something...


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad all is well and theyll be ok


----------

